# Acryllic Rods



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Anyone know where I could find some acryllic rods for aquascaping purposes?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Plasticworld - located near the dufferin and finch intersection.

http://plasticworld.ca/ for more info.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Hoping to find a store in Mississauga.


----------

